# ¿Qué ha pasado con el rango dinámico de la música?



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola señores, en esta oportunidad vengo a enseñarles un documento que me acabo de leer y se que les va a encantar a algunos. Creo que unas de esas personas serán *Cacho*, *ezavalla* y tal vez *Fogonazo*; por ser ellos los que mas conozco que han hablado sobre el tema. 

He aquí:

¿Qué ha pasado con el rango dinámico de la música?​
Hay que hacerse esta pregunta, porque somos los responsables de lo que está sucediendo a la música. *La música que escuchamos hoy en día no es nada más que ruido con ritmo*. Y esto no es así porque la música sea mala. Es así porque *carece de rango dinámico*.

Cuando la música no tiene rango dinámico, pierde la pegada, la emoción y la claridad. La industria discográfica insiste en culpar a los P2P, los MP3s, las grabadoras de CD y muchos otros por la caída de las ventas de CDs. Y aunque hay algo de verdad en sus constantes gimoteos, sólo deben culparse a ellos mismos por el robo que están cometiendo contra los consumidores. No soy un abogado de ese robo. Sin embargo, la industria musical necesita reevaluar lo que considera como buena música. La moderna música de consumo no es musical en absoluto. Se puede describir mejor como anti-musical.

Es anti-musical porque la están dejando sin vida a través de la sobrecompresión durante las etapas de tracking, mezcla y masterización. Es, simplemente, no-musical. No es nada extraordinario que los consumidores no quieran pagar por la música que se produce hoy. Cuesta demasiado y suena mal. Nuestra herencia musical está siendo amenazada por esta anti-música. ¡Ya es hora de que despertemos todos en la industria musical!

Pero, *¿qué es el rango dinámico?* Rango dinámico es la diferencia entre los sonidos más suaves y los más fuertes que podemos oir. O, por decirlo de otro modo, es la diferencia entre los sonidos más leves y más potentes en una grabación. El rango dinámico se mide en decibelios (dB). El rango dinámico típico para una grabación de cassette está alrededor de los 60 dB, mientras que en las grabaciones digitales actuales (CDs) puede alcanzarse un rango dinámico de 96 dB. Comparad esto con los 120 dB o más que se dan en las actuaciones en vivo.

Durante años, hemos intentado *recrear las emociones de una actuación en vivo*, intentando mantener un rango dinámico lo más amplio posible. Esto siempre ha sido difícil con la grabación analógica. Teníamos que situar las señales más débiles por encima del umbral de ruido, mientras manteníamos las señales fuertes por debajo del nivel de distorsión. Para evitar que las señales débiles quedasen enterradas en el ruido de cinta, había que grabarlas al mayor nivel posible. Y para evitar la distorsión de las señales fuertes, teníamos que comprimirlas, resultando en un rango dinámico reducido.

A medida que pasaron los años, se hicieron muchas mejoras en la tecnología de grabación de cinta. Esto, junto con los sistemas de reducción de ruido, ayudó a mejorar el rango dinámico de las grabaciones, pero todavía existían limitaciones. Un buen día, asistimos al nacimiento de una nueva tecnología, llamada *grabación digital*. ¡Guau! Ahora, con un rango dinámico superior a 90 dB, nuestras grabaciones podían rivalizar con las actuaciones en directo. Bueno, en teoría. La industria musical tenía otros planes.

En vez de usar esta nueva tecnología para tomar ventaja de su rango dinámico, la industria musical fue en la dirección opuesta. Decidieron que "más alto es mejor". De repente, nos encontramos en una carrera para ver *qué CD sonaba más alto*. Y la única manera de hacer que los CDs sonasen más alto era comprimir la señal más y más. Y aquí es donde estamos hoy. Todo el mundo intenta hacer que su CD suene más alto que ningún otro. La palabra que se utiliza para este proceso es "hot" (caliente). Sí, la música de hoy se graba "hot". El resultado neto: ruido con ritmo.

En diciembre de 2001, diversas personalidades de la industria discográfica participaron en un jurado de los *Grammys* para elegir el CD con mejor sonido. Después de escuchar más de 200 CDs, no pudieron encontrar *ni uno solo* que mereciese un Grammy, partiendo de los criterios que les fueron dados. Todo lo que escucharon estaba aplastado hasta el extremo, con grandes cantidades de compresión. El apaño que hicieron fue elegir el CD que presentaba menos signos de producción. Realmente, el ganador no lo fue por su gran trabajo de ingeniería de sonido; ganó simplemente porque fue el que menos había ensuciado la señal. Pensándolo bien, quizá eso ya fuese un gran trabajo de ingeniería. De todas formas, vaya manera de ganar un Grammy.

He aquí una cita de Roger Nichols, uno de los integrantes de aquel jurado: "el mes pasado, escuché todos los CDs enviados a NARAS en la categoría 'Mejor grabación no clásica'. Escuchamos 3 o 4 cortes de los 267 álbumes enviados. Cada uno de los CDs estaba comprimido al máximo, sin rango dinámico. Los finalizers y plugins estaban configurados a tope para conseguir que cada CD sonase más alto que los demás. Nadie intentó tomar partido del rango dinámico y la limpieza de la grabación digital" (EQ Magazine, enero de 2002). Roger Nichols es ganador de un Grammy e ingeniero de sonido de Steely Dan o los Beach Boys.

*El mito de los CDs Radio-ready o "preparados para la radio"​*
"Radio ready" es un término ambiguo creado por profesionales del márketing, cuyo único objetivo es vender productos. Pero a tí te conviene ser un artista o productor informado. La radio es la gran "niveladora"; coge las canciones suaves y sin pegada, y las nivela para competir así con los temas de volúmenes más altos. En el proceso, la dinámica natural de las canciones es totalmente destruida. Pero eso no es todo. La radio también coge canciones extremadamente comprimidas, y las aplasta todavía más.

Masterizar para radio crea una situación que puede hacer que las canciones suenen peor. Aún así, muchos argumentarán que quieren un CD masterizado a niveles altos "para que suene bien en la radio". Lo que quieren realmente es que, al escucharlo en un equipo doméstico o en el coche, suene tan comprimido como se escucha en la radio.

Pero *las grabaciones no necesitan un procesamiento especial para sonar bien en la radio*. La radio ya se encargará de los picos de limitación y elevará el nivel ella misma. Masterizar específicamente para la radio sólo puede servir para empeorar las cosas.

Nuestra música hoy en día no tiene vida. No hay emoción ni textura, y sin duda no hay razones para comprarla. Los jóvenes aceptan este sonido "hot" porque es todo lo que conocen. No se les ha mostrado la música que suena realmente "musical". No puedo creer lo que hemos hecho a nuestra música; de algún modo hemos permitido que la radio, con su respuesta en frecuencia y rango dinámico limitados, se haya convertido en el modelo de cómo deben sonar las cosas. Queremos que los CDs que compramos suenen como en la radio. ¿Qué ha pasado con la recreación de las emociones de un concierto en vivo? ¿Es posible que hayamos avanzado en tecnología, yendo hacia atrás en nuestra forma de pensar? No necesitamos tecnología digital para crear el sonido "hot"; podríamos haberlo hecho con las grabaciones analógicas, igual de fácil.

*No caigas en la trampa de los 'CDs cañeros'​*Aquí tenéis un diagrama que muestra el incremento en los niveles de los CDs. Se ve claramente cómo el nivel medio ha subido a lo largo de los años, debido a las "guerras de nivel" (Level Wars) promovidas por la industria musical.

Los CDs producidos en 1985 tenían un nivel medio de -18 dB. Esto dejaba amplio margen para picos musicales, o por decirlo de otro modo, para la pegada. Es el nivel medio, y no el nivel de pico, el que da a la música su fuerza.

A medida que entramos en los 90, podemos ver el cambio gradual que tiene lugar a medida que la industria musical entra en las Level Wars y comienza a destruir la música. El nivel medio de los CDs en 1990 era de -12 dB. Luego, como muestra la gráfica, el nivel se elevó a -6 dB en 1995. En el año 2000, los CDs alcanzaron un nivel medio de -3 dB. Es importante entender que a medida que el nivel de los CDs aumentaba, el rango dinámico se reducía.

En 2002, este aumento en los niveles medios era tan pronunciado, que causó *una gran pérdida* en la claridad y calidad general de los CDs comerciales. En 2005, la situación era aún peor.

​
Espero que algún día nos despertemos de esta pesadilla. Así todos podremos grabar y masterizar música del modo en que debiera ser. Debemos tomar ventaja de lo que ofrece la tecnología digital: la capacidad de hacer grabaciones sin ruido o distorsión, ¡preservando al mismo tiempo las dinámicas naturales de nuestra música!

Fuente: http://www.hispasonic.com/revista/que-ha-pasado-rango-dinamico

 Y ustedes que piensan *¿QUIERES QUE VUELVA EL RANGO DINÁMICO?*


----------



## xavirom (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola, en lìneas generales pienso lo mismo, es mas, en los DVD video, especialmente los recitales en vivo tampoco aprovecharon para darle la real dimensión que deberían podrían tener, muchos suenan totalmente chatos, es una pena que estas nuevas tecnologías "atrasen" en calidad, y esperemos que el nuevo standard de audio no sea el MP3.


----------



## radni (Dic 2, 2009)

Como extraño mis Westminster y Gramophon sonando con una Ortophon y mis University de 18"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2009)

Interesante artículo...gracias por publicarlo!
Lo unico que me parece raro (como en *muy raro*) es el gráfico del final. Entiendo que podés comprimir mucho y a lo tonto, pero dejar 1dB de rango dinámico es casi como imposible de escuchar...y una locura hacerlo...suponiendo que se pueda.
Me parece que el autor se dejó llevar por sus emociones al publicar el gráfico...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

Que la música esta viniendo como "Compacta" lo veo (Con los oídos) y es fácil detectarlo.
Pero no que a alguien se le ocurriría atribuírselo a "Las Radios", estas poseen muchos y muy sofisticados sistemas de procesamiento de la señal y no solo de compresión.

Buscando el "Prontuario" de  Bob Speer (Que NO encontré) encontré este otro al respecto.

http://www.cdmasteringservices.com/dynamicdeath.htm

Filosofando un poco:
¿ Y esto no es en parte producto del gusto del consumidor ?
Así como existe gente a la que le gusta la música clásica, con gran rango dinámico, existe gente a la que le gusta la música "Uniforme" con bajo o bajísimo rango dinámico (No se si el nombre "Marcha" es el correcto)


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Mientras leía el artículo me sonaba lo que se decía (gracias por compartirlo YAngel).
Cuando leí el link de Fogo me terminó de cerrar. Ese era el que había visto hace tiempo (me acuerdo de las gráficas).

Y pensaba algo similar a lo que dice Fogonazo: Mientras el gusto de la mayoría siga siendo chato, los discos van a masterizarse chatos. No hay otra.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Pkohp_qFI&feature=related

"La idea es que la mayoría pruebe la mejor" decía el comercial de Isenbeck. Sin embargo el rebaño (me hace acordar a Bieckert) sigue tomando "Pip".
En _1984_ (de Orwell), el protagonista define a su vecino como un imbécil que es funcional al sistema, como  "una masa de entusiasmos inútiles".

De a poco fueron adaptando el oído de las masas "entusiastas"  a música chata, más fácil de grabar, sin la más mínima sutileza en lo que a niveles se refiere, con golpes cada vez más fuertes y si les damos suficiente cerveza Pip... Dale que va.

Basta con fijarse en los artistas y "artistas" autores de las canciones que salen en el link de Fogonazo. Con rango dinámico, gente que no tiene nada que probar en lo que respecta a calidad musical. Con gráficas chatas, los que no _pueden_ probar nada... Pero venden.

Bah, mejor me voy a tomar una cerveza, que me dieron ganas (pero no una Pip ) y a escuchar algo de música.

Saludos... perdón, Salud.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 2, 2009)

Ahora se porque mi disco de colplay satura en las voces mas altas... no estaba loco!!!

Ahora, ¿En los conciertos DVD tambien se aplica la misma porquería? Porque, pues hay algunos que tienen hasta 5 audios diferentes: Stereo, Dolby Stereo, DTS... Yo lo pongo en estéreo y no suena nada mal...


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 2, 2009)

es una pena lo de la compresion se cargan toda la magia del sonido. todo eso es por culpa del spl, que muchas personas compite en que suena mas alto y comprime las canciones asta la saciedad.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 7, 2009)

Huy que miedo a escuchar living la vida loca ya vieron en la pagina anteriormente 

mencionada el analisis 

¿a alguien le gusta el grupo ochentero survivor?

esta bueno el sonido ¿no?

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

Yo creo que la forma en la que mezclan la mayoría de los ... (¿mezcladores?), digamos, ingenieros de sonido, es una porquería (para mi gusto obviamente). Y me refiero a la música de verdad, no a esa en lo que único que hacen es repetir tres sonidos y cantar arriba. No se que es lo que le hacen exactamente, pero al parecer en la eq le atenúan las frecuencias altas, y al final la canción se oye como en un casete jodido por la humedad.
Otro defecto que le veo a algunas mezclas (de cuando no usaban tanta compresión, por allá por los 80), es que cuando en las canciones mas pesadas (heavy o thrash metal, por ejemplo) quieres escuchar con atención (y para eso es necesario escucharlo a un volumen decente) al vocalista  o a las guitarras (por ejemplo), la batería es tan intensa que te rompe los oídos.
En cuanto a la compresión, es interesante abrir la música de tu artista favorito a lo largo del tiempo con un editor de sonido (obviamente suponiendo que musiqueó varios años) y ver el panorama.
Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.cdmasteringservices.com/dynamicdeath.htm



Impresionante como están de comprimidas esas canciones Fogonazo!



electrodan dijo:


> En cuanto a la compresión, es interesante abrir la música de tu artista favorito a lo largo del tiempo con un editor de sonido (obviamente suponiendo que musiqueó varios años) y ver el panorama.



Y hablando de ello conseguí esto:






Onda de la canción* Something de The Beatles* masterizado en CD cuatro veces desde 1983.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerra_del_volumen


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

Hay una cosa, es totalmente correcto que los picos mas altos lleguen al límite (0 db). Así que creo que esas imágenes que estas mostrando YL, no representan el límite superior del cuadro negro como los 0 db. Sin escala ese gráfico no vale.


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 10, 2009)

Buenas noches, muchas veces me he preguntado por que hay cd que se escuchan tan empastelados (faltos de definicion), realmente con este articulo me dejan claro que no son mis oidos los que estan perdiendo definicion ni calidad , me siento a escuchar muchas veces esperando poder distinguir sonidos limpios y disfrutar de los armonicos que son los que perduran mas alla de la fundamental y ... gracias pero se los olvidaron en el estudio de grabacion o bien no tenian lugar en el cd para ponerlos.  Esto que estuve leyendo me entristece muchisimo porque a la mejor tecnologia que disponemos la estan mutilando y realmente muchas veces un viejo disco de vinilo con una buena pua shure suena mejor (sacando las frituras y el rumble) que un cd con años de tecnologia de diferencia. Gracias por compartir esta info, porque muchas veces uno llega a pensar que lo que tiene por equipo de audio no anda del todo bien.  un abrazo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 19, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Sin escala ese gráfico no vale.



Muy cierto, solo quería dejar reflejado que a lo largo del tiempo se ha hecho evidente la compresión. 

Detallando el enlace que dejo Fogonazo me llevó a otro enlace. Y encontré esto que trata de ejemplificar gráficamente como se ha llevado la música hasta 0dB o "al 100%" (como denominan algunos autores) con el pasar de los años, pero quizás de una manera sarcástica o tal vez irónica:









Fogonazo dijo:


> Filosofando un poco:
> ¿ Y esto no es en parte producto del gusto del consumidor ?



Por lo menos a mi no me gusta para nada como se oye un track comprimido y mucho menos ahora que ya se "como es".

Prefiero que vuelva el Rango Dinámico y el que quiera escuchar música a fuertes decibeles que se compre amplificadores de varios Kilovatios (KW)



Luis1342 dijo:


> Huy que miedo a escuchar living la vida loca ya vieron en la pagina anteriormente


Jajaja como dicen "distorsion con ritmo". 



sergio rossi dijo:


> estuve leyendo me entristece muchisimo porque a la mejor tecnologia que disponemos la estan mutilando


Concuerdo contigo, en vez de utilizarla para mejor y así poder tener mas rango dinámico y poder disfrutar  de un "verdadero concierto" en CD, pues no, resulta que el que suena mas fuerte es "el mas piola" como dicen nuestros hermanos argentinos 

No estoy en contra de que "sonar fuerte" esté mal, sino que debería de hacerlo bien. 

Y tu que dices ¿sacrificarías calidad por nivel sonoro?

Yo digo que: tampoco tenemos que ser audiófilos, pero tampoco trates mis oidos de esa manera :enfadado:


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 25, 2010)

He aquí un pequeño video comparativo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLuFBz6o1gE

!Qué diferencia! ¿no?


Jamás será lo mismo subir el volumen a comprimir la música, para que "suene mas duro". 


Será de esta manera: ¿Quieres mas volumen? sacrifica "la calidad".


Las disqueras no deberían de hacer eso. Que lo haga el cliente por su cuenta, si así lo desea.


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 25, 2010)

ufff, la verdad ahora me cierran un par de cosas mas... por mencionar una de esas: me grabe con el microfono de la pc, tocando norweigan wood (the beatles) en la guitarra criolla. a la pista la duplique y le puse un par de efectos *leves* con audacity y le di play... compare lo que se escuchaba con las canciones que se escuchan ahora en la radio, o en una fiesta y la diferencia era notable. y para colmo no toco lo que se podria llamar "genial", toco normal. pero sonaba mucho mas lindo, mas natural... se sentia que del otro lado de toda la señal habia una persona... no una maquina electrica de hacer panqueques --> panquequera 

bueno ya me esta agarrando hambre XD, saludos y gracias por compartir esto.

*yo tambien quiero que vuelva el rango dinamico!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

En este post se comentó que el sonido "Radial" era el culpable del "Compactado" de la música actual, bueno aquí un interesante articulo sobre la forma de procesar el sonido "Radial" en busca de mejorar la "Llegada".

*Enjoy it:*


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

Otro aporte de Rod al tema :

http://sound.westhost.com/compression.htm

Sds.


----------



## dreamstarget (May 17, 2011)

veo que una de las cosas que uno automaticamente diferencia de una cancion vieja a una nueva es el uso de la compresion, es decir uno automaticamente sabe que es vieja porque suena mas "natural" y sabe que es de ahora porque se escucha todo al mismo nivel sin haber pensado automaticamente en algun efecto como el compresor...

Es decir, uno escucha lo viejo pensando que la calidad de la grabacion es pobre cn comparacion a lo nuevo, y no se da cuenta que simplemente es mas fuerte cada cosa, cada instrumento...


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 30, 2011)

aqui os dejo un interesante analisis del loudness war 

http://musicmachinery.com/2009/03/23/the-loudness-war/

tambien sale una interesante tabla con la media de rango dinamico por artista i por genero


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 12, 2013)

Como músico y estudiante de licenciatura en composición musical me parece que el tipo que escribió eso habla desde una ignorancia terrible.

1-Primero llama ruido con ritmo a algo que no tiene un rango dinámico amplio (característica de la música clásica)

2-"Cuando la música no tiene rango dinámico, pierde la pegada"??? para nada, la pegada la da la progresión armónica, letra e interpretación.

3-"La música moderna no es musical en absoluto" es una opinión subjetiva de alguien que seguramente añora "su época"

4-"anti-musical" podría llamarse la música comercial, la que se hace sin sentimientos, que es como esas chucherías chinas, sirven dos o tres veces y luego se rompen (un disco comercial lo escuchás dos o tres veces y ya no te gusta)

5-El rango dinámico no es una característica de la música actual (se imaginan una marcha que en algún momento suene mas suave un instrumento??? y después vuelva a ser fuerte?)

6-Los CD's son de 16bits por lo tanto 20log(2^16) = 16*6 = 96dB
ya existen formatos a 24 bits con lo cual hay un teórico máximo de 144db limitado por los 127db de los mejores AD actuales (2013)

7-Para recrear emociones de una actuación en vivo hay que recrear la "compresion" que hace el oído o la "expansión relativa que hacen los micrófonos (cómo te das cuenta? a un microfono le hablas de lejos y no suena, a una persona le hablas de lejos y escucha)

8-"¡Guau! Ahora, con un rango dinámico superior a 90 dB" si, que sean 100dB... y para escuchar un sonido a -100db tenés que poner un minicomponente a todo volumen u luego que suene 2db y te arranca los oídos, no tiene lógica, salvo que estés en el absoluto silencio.

9-"La industria musical tenía otros planes" Quienes son ellos??? los que usan compresores son los músicos, SIEMPRE compresor para las voces, los amplis valvulares son "semi comprimidos" por naturaleza, sino, intentá tocar una guitarra electrica sin ningún efecto y ya me contás lo horrible que suena, con los picos que tiene (ya diré mas al repecto, abajo)

10-"Decidieron que más alto es mejor" eso es solo en la música comercial y en los estilos de metal (heavy metal, thrash metal, que seguro el autor los considera "antimusicales")

(Desconozco qué paso en los grammys, no lo creo porque esté escrito pero no me importa mucho así que no corroboro)

11-"Lo que quieren realmente es que, al escucharlo en un equipo doméstico o en el coche, suene tan comprimido como se escucha en la radio." de diez para el auto, con el ruido que existe, tener poco rango dinámico ayuda a que nada quede enmascarado no?

12-"Nuestra música hoy en día no tiene vida. No hay emoción ni textura, y sin duda no hay razones para comprarla" si se habla de rango dinámico, se debe tratar con la seriedad de la técnica no con las emociones personales.

13-"Los CDs producidos en 1985 tenían un nivel medio de -18 dB. Esto dejaba amplio margen para picos musicales" los picos musicales son molestos a altos ruidos y hasta pueden ser perjudiciales. Además no le agregan nada a la música, dejar 18db al vicio es como perder los 3 bits más significativos en digital

14-"Así todos podremos grabar y masterizar música del modo en que debiera ser" La masterización es hecha por ingenieros en sonido, no por tipos de marketing

Un rock! alguna vez escucharon rango dinámico en una guitarra con distorsión??? alguna vez le pidieron rango dinámico a una batería? que por cierto lleva sí o sí compresor y limitador para los "picos" excesivos. Los que toquen guitarar eléctrica sin distorsión seguramente usarán compresor o en su defecto, volúmenes bajos para tocar con fuerza, el hecho de que la guitarra eléctrica tenga un amplio rángo dinámico no es ninguna ventaja a la hora de interpretar algo.

Un problema que se puede encontrar en la música actual es el exceso de "música comercial" (se llama así a la música sin sentimiento, que se hace con el objetivo de ganar dinero por ej esas bandas de la academia cocacola o cualquier otro casting barato hecho por empresarios que sólo quieren ganar dinero) esas bandas que están uno o dos años con "un hit" o dos y luego mueren.
Y el consumismo sólo fomenta eso.

De nuevo, el rango dinámico es sólo uno de muchos parámetros, no tiene NADA que ver con la textura ni emociones impresas, ni calidad de instrumentación, arreglos, interpretación, armonía, letras, técnica, etc etc...

Saludos.





Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Muy cierto, solo quería dejar reflejado que a lo largo del tiempo se ha hecho evidente la compresión.



Eso es un limitador 

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Sep 14, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Eso es un limitador



Acotacion al margen:
Un limitador es solo un compresor con un ratio oo:1 


Generalmente los que escriben artículos que se hacen conocidos no son los que estan en la industria, por lo tanto hay conceptos muy subjetivos.Solo con saber lo mínimo en audio, te das cuenta que esta tirando fruta a dos manos.

Por cierto, la reducción del rango dinámico nadie la impuso, primero empezaron las radios a comprimir, y como vieron que redituaba, siguiron todos los capos de la industria como unos corderitos.

Mas allá de eso, hay mucho estudio atrás de la reduccion del rango dinámico/psicoacústica, no es como muchos creen que se compran un compresor behringer medio pelo y listo.
Conceptos en compresores como: rodilla con histeresis, proteccion de burst, y mas que no son papita.


----------

